# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Help!? 1 Dag overtijd ongesteldheid MAP

## Felis

Hoi, op 17 augustus heb ik seks gehad met een jongen zonder condoom en slikte niet de pil. Dit was heel dom en was impulsief, sindsdien ben ik heel bang geweest.
Het was op vakantie, en toen ik thuis kwam 18 augustus heb ik gelijk de Morning After Pill gehaald en geslikt binnen sowieso 36 uur.

Toen was ik wel opgelucht. Ik werd 3 dagen daarna op 21 augustus zoals ik normaal ongesteld ben, ongesteld. Dit was gewoon een normale ongesteldheid, beetje pijntjes etc.

In deze maand heb ik heel veel stress gehad, en ik ben deze week ook verkouden geweest. Gister, de 21e dus moest ik ongesteld worden. Wat ik dus niet ben geworden. Ik ben 1 dag telaat.

Ik heb gelezen dat de MAP je cyclus ontregelt. Toch ben ik echt heel erg bang voor een zwangerschap.
Ik ben 19 jaar en kan echt geen kind hebben, en ik heb niet eens mijn ouders verteld dat ik uberhaupt seks heb gehad. 

Ik ben dus super bang, en nog steeds in stress. Wat moet ik doen?
Heeft de MAP wel zijn werk gedaan? Ik ben namelijk wel ongesteld geweest maar ben nu te laat terwijl ik dat nooit ben..

Help?!?! :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Felis,

Je hebt de Morning After Pil geslikt wat erg goed is. Deze voorkomt een zwangerschap. 
Je geeft al aan veel stress gehad te hebben de afgelopen maand, stress is één van de factoren die de menstruatie uit doet stellen.

Probeer je dus een beetje lekker te relaxen, zwanger ben je niet. Wanneer je probeert niet zo te stressen zal je menstruatie vanzelf weer op gang komen!

----------


## Felis

Hoi Sylvia93, dankje voor je reactie!
Ik heb toch voor de zekerheid gister 2 luxe zwangerschapstesten van de Kruidvat gekocht omdat ik hoorde dat die het beste werken..
Ik had gelijk getest in de middag, en de uitslag was negatief. 
Toch dacht ik bij mezelf ik test morgenochtend nog een keer, want dan heb ik niks gedronken etc. Ik stond vanochtend op, en heb gelijk toen ik ging plassen de zwangerschapstest gedaan. Uitslag negatief.
Ik vertrouw er nu op dat ik gewoon niet zwanger ben, maar toch ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld. Kan het ook dat me menstruatie gewoon voorlopig uitblijft of pas na een week weer kan komen?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Felis,

Gelukkig heb je nu in ieder geval zekerheid dat je niet zwanger bent. 
Wanneer de menstruatie op gang gaat komen kan ik helaas niet voor je voorspellen. Wat je zelf wel kunt doen is er zo min mogelijk aan denken en proberen te ontspannen. Waarschijnlijk komt je menstruatie dan vanzelf weer op gang!

----------

